# Secuencia de leds



## JAVIER B (Oct 11, 2006)

Hola. Os cuento lo que pretendo hacer: se trata de una fila de leds de mas o menos 2 metros de largo y que se encienda el primero lentamente, cuando este encendido el primero, se encienda el segundo lentamente y el primero se vaya apagando lentamente y asi sucesivamente hasta el final. Pero tambien necesito poder variar la velocidad de todo el conjunto. para que el proceso desde el principio hasta el final de los 2 metros dure mas o menos tiempo. Seria con leds de alto brillo blancos. Tambien necesitaria que me lo explicaseies muy detallado porque no entiendo mucho. muchas gracias.


----------



## ftarucco (Oct 11, 2006)

yo lo queria hacer con 40 y me parecio un delirio... ahora 2 metros.... suerte en pila

saludos
(otro ignorante en electronicaa...)


----------



## Apollo (Oct 12, 2006)

Hola a todos.    

Una fila de 2 metros?  ajjaj son demasiados.  bueno, normalmente para el control de leds o luces secuenciales de cualquier tipo, se utiliza este circuito integrado.

Circuito Integrado "4017"

Si quieres utilizar leds muy gandes u otro tipo de luces más potentes, neceitas utilizar, Mosfets, Triacs, Tiristores o algún otro dispositivo de media o alta potencia  para alimentarlos. Ya que las salidas naturales del Integrado sólo pueden soportar de 5 a 10 miliamperes como máximo, dependiendo del voltaje de trabajo del circuito.

El efecto final es como el de las luces de aterrizaje de los aeropuertos.

Sólo puedes manjear 10 leds por circuito, para un fila tan larga necesitarías una cantidad considerable de circuitos y conectarlos de cierta manera que todos estén bloqueados excepto cuando su fila de leds está activa.

Espero y te sirva esta información.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 12, 2006)

Recuerda que los led necesitas corrientes del orden de 10mA o mas segun modelo.
Con 100 led pues mas de 1A todos encendidos a la vez.

Se puede utilizar el 4017 conectados en cascada o sea 9/10 led por integrado mas las resistencias limitadoras por cada led.

Y un unico 555 que controlara la velocidad con un potenciometro.

El efecto no es exactamente lo que pides, en este caso se enciende un led y de golpe se apaga y se eenciende el otro (no hay un traspaso lento entre led's sino que es instantaneo), supongo que haciendo un truco con otra resistencia y un econdensador electrolitico se podria lograr ese efecto.

Si no tienes tanto dinero pues la linea de 2 metros, lo puedes diseñar mecanicamente con unas vias de tren y una vagoneta con las luces, jijijijiji



La otra forma es con un pic y multiplexando los led's pero me parece que estas empezando y puede que te sea dificultoso programarlo.


http://www.epanorama.net/links/lights.html#ledcircuits


----------

